# Need Guidance On Adjusting A Craftsman "Align A Rip 24/12" Table Saw Fence



## Targa (Aug 21, 2013)

Recently, I purchased a used Craftsman "Align A Rip 24/12" fence with two piece rails off of EBay as an upgrade to the original fence on my Craftsman 113 table saw.

Its a great improvement over the original fence. However, I need to adjust it to be parallel with the saw blade and it didn't come with any documentation or manual and so far I haven't been able to find specifics on the internet on the steps to follow for adjusting it.

I can see there are 4 cap screws underneath the T assembly which look like they may be for adjusting the fence but I wonder if someone a lot more familiar with this fence can confirm those screws are in fact how to adjust the fence so it is parallel with the blade. Also, is there a particular approach I should take.

Thank you


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

Can you post a pic? It sounds very similar to the OEM ridgid fences on the 2412 and the 2424. Pretty easy. A pic of the fence head will confirm .


----------



## Targa (Aug 21, 2013)

toolie, here are some pictures. Thanks


----------



## Targa (Aug 21, 2013)

Does anyone know how to adjust this fence to make it parallel with the blade?


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

From the pics it looks like you would loosen the 4 hex screws on the bottom to free up the rail? Then line the fence up with the table/blade and tighten the hex heads back up.

fwiw….looks like a split front rail. Might wanna put a straight edge on the front rail to ensure it's totally perpendicular to the table/blade. Might need thin shims to tweak it.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

I believe the four screws, two on either side of the fence, are what's used. At least that's how my 2412oem fence aligns. And it's very similar to yours.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

try this:

http://www.busybeetools.com/product_manuals/B2397.pdf


----------



## wishicouldplay (Jun 6, 2015)

I have a manual for this if you need a pic.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Model number 315.228390 Page 28

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/user-manuals/315228390-craftsman-parts-table+saw-manual?pathRender=fromManualTabPage


----------



## Targa (Aug 21, 2013)

Tedstor, thanks for the link.


----------

